# Philosophy bath & body products



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone uses the 3-in-1s, or body souffles?

The body souffles are really lovely, I've tried the melting marshmallow one, and have the Muffin Man one (lemon custard) but not yet tried it, and was just looking on Sephora online, and they have new ones! But wow, they're pretty expensive.

My favourites are the 3-in-1s in Amazing Grace, Pure Grace, Double rich hot cocoa, and the Muffin Man one (which is most likely similar to frozen lemon custard). Oh, don't have it now but Gingerbread Man salt scrub is excellent!

I have most of the Amazing Grace stuff, really love it all!

I'd love to know what the rest of you think!


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 9, 2006)

Well I am swapping for one, Berry Crumb Pie- it doesn't have the best reveiws but whatever...I just wanted to try the stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will let ya know


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool, thanks! Awful kind of you!

I've heard that too, but will probably try it one day anyway. I love trying new 3-in-1s.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a couple of the 3-in-1s and I love them as body washes!  I have the apple cider, margarita, and mimosa ones, and all of them smell just fabulous (though my favorite is margarita - so fresh smelling!).  They are expensive, but one bottle lasts FOREVER, so it's really worth it to me.  I also just recently bought the margarita hot salt scrub, and that stuff is amazing.  It makes my skin smooth, isn't oily, and smells divine!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep, moonrevel, I've tried the Margarita one too, I didn't mind it, my brother absolutely loved it, and yes, they do last forever which is ace. I'm not super-fond of the fruity/foody ones, I wish they would do more light florals but perhaps foody is what sells best. Oh well.

I got SO excited when they released Mimosa, thinking they meant the flower, but it was the drink! Ah.

The salt scrubs are killer-ace. Gingerbread Man was so damn good: and the scent was uplifting and energising! Mmm!


----------



## .nicole. (Apr 10, 2006)

I have cinammon buns and its amazing!! Would i pay that much for a small bottle?? probably not since i have a boyfriend who uses it and uses so much at once lol...


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 10, 2006)

I feel bad for not liking CB, it just smells too fake to my nose...

What is it with the guys of the house using (our) bath products and not wanting to admit it, or buy them every once in a while???


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 15, 2006)

I received my Berry Crumb 3 in 1 today and on just sniffing it from the bottle it smells great!  I love Berry scents and this one is very strong with a pie crust scent as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I want more of these!  lol


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_I received my Berry Crumb 3 in 1 today and on just sniffing it from the bottle it smells great!  I love Berry scents and this one is very strong with a pie crust scent as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I want more of these!  lol_

 
It didn't seem to get many favourable reviews on MUA, but it still sounds nice! I like berry scents too, it's one of my preferred foody-type scents, aside from vanilla-ish things. I generally don't like fruity scents.

I'm slowly using my Vanilla cupcake 3-in-1. I'm so blooming fussy, I think it's got some synthetic note in there, and it's strong enough to bug me. Oh well!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Bumping this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought the Purity Made Simple face cleanser from Philosophy - this is the BEST face cleanser I have ever had. It leave my skin totally clear and soft - no redness or dry feeling. The money is more than worth it.

I have oily skin in summer and combination skin in winter.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bumping this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought the Purity Made Simple face cleanser from Philosophy - this is the BEST face cleanser I have ever had. It leave my skin totally clear and soft - no redness or dry feeling. The money is more than worth it.

I have oily skin in summer and combination skin in winter._

 
i love this too! my mum bought me a small bottle to try out about a year ago and i have never looked back! i went through the small bottle very quickly so i bought one of the big ones from qvc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's lasting me ages! usually i use a make up wipe to remove my make up. then wash my face with purity and then use my clarins toner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my mum has also got me the amazing grace body toning lotion stuff - leaves me so soft and i love the smell! i put it on before bed so the bed sheets still smell of it the next day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also have a couple of the shower gels, cherry cola, fruit punch, snickerdoodle, choc chip, sugar cooke and oatmeal and rasin. all very nice with lovely smells!

oh and i got the cherry cola lip gloss too which is great to carry around in my bag


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

^^^ Yes, I got the big bottle Purity from QVC! We have no Sephora here or any other shop that sells Philosophy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love to use Seaweed face toner from The Body Shop after it.

I must try the shower gels from Philosophy as well!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Yes, I got the big bottle Purity from QVC! We have no Sephora here or any other shop that sells Philosophy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love to use Seaweed face toner from The Body Shop after it.

I must try the shower gels from Philosophy as well!_

 
yes we don't have any shops that sell Philosophy either! so i hadn't even heard about it until my mum bought it for me! now QVC is my friend! especially when they have it on a daily special! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the only downside to buying the big bottle of purity, is that for my holiday i shall have to buy an empty bottle to put some in. because i won't be able to take such a huge bottle with me!

i really want to try some of the cinnamon scented items!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 8, 2010)

I ordered the Philosophy Classic Cookbook a few months ago. It comes with 6 of the 2 ounce mini 3-in-1's in Pumpkin Spice Muffin, Red Velvet Cake, Double Rich Hot Cocoa, Warm Pear Cobbler, Gingerbread, and Cinnamon Buns. I really thought that I'd use these more than I do but I've only used each of them maybe once or twice. Actually I don't think I've even tried them all, and they've been in my shower since December! I like food scents, especially anything that smells like cake or frosting, but the Red Velvet Cake didn't do it for me. Cinnamon Buns is alright I guess, but I LOVE the smell of cinnamon and it just wasn't strong enough for me. Gingerbread smells alright too. The one I've used the most is the Hot Cocoa...I'm a chocoholic and on a constant hunt for any body wash, spray, or lotion that smells like real chocolate. Still haven't found it. I also found a huge full size bottle of the Belgian Waffles 3-in-1 at TJ Maxx for $12 so I got two of them, one for me and one for a friend. My boyfriend LOVES it. It really does smell like waffles. I love that they have the recipes on all their food scented stuff, too. Haven't cooked with them yet but I want to!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

yes i always think i should try and make the cookies from the shower gels that i have! i think that kit you bought sounds awesome! it has all the flavours that i want to try in it!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the 3 in 1 shower gels - they come in so many gorgeous smells.  Cinnamon Buns is pretty amazing!  I only use these as a shower/body wash though - not as shampoo.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I'm afraid to try them as shampoos. My hair is finally less dry and I feel like these wouldn't be very hydrating. But the minis in the classic cookbook are very small, so if you use a lot of body wash they won't last very long.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Apr 1, 2010)

I used the 3 in 1 as a shampoo in a pinch once. I was in the dorm showers and forgot to bring my shampoo in. I was in a hurry. It wasnt like my normal fancy redken shampoo but it worked. My hair felt kinda stripped like I used a clarifying shampoo rather than a moisturizing one.

Amazing Grace is my favorite scent. I even have the candle.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_I used the 3 in 1 as a shampoo in a pinch once. I was in the dorm showers and forgot to bring my shampoo in. I was in a hurry. It wasnt like my normal fancy redken shampoo but it worked. My hair felt kinda stripped like I used a clarifying shampoo rather than a moisturizing one.

*Amazing Grace is my favorite scent*. I even have the candle._

 
yes i agree with this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's really feminine and just lovely. i like to layer the body wash with the body lotion to make the scent last ages! and if i do it before bed the bed sheets end up smelling of it too which is awesome!


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 11, 2010)

I just got a sample of the philosophy cleanser and I'm so tempted to buy a bottle. I think I'm going to use this one at night as it took off all my makeup with ease and use my aveeno daily scrub in the mornings. 

Has anyone tried the Hope in a jar moisturizer?


----------

